# Dewalt Or Makita



## obxdeck

I tend to prefer Dewalt over most others. I have never had a major problem with any of their tools. I also like to have all the cases looking the same. They stay more organised as well. 
I just ordered a new framing gun from Toolking.com.(mine fell from 12 foot onto concrete...oops) I was surpised at how many different framers Dewalt made. I imagine this is true of all manufacturers. So when you go to whatever store to buy a new tool, you may be getting the top of the line or something more middle of the road. It makes it kinda hard to compare all dewault to all makita etc.


----------



## dayspring

Same Old said:


> Actually B&D is owned by DeWalt, and they always have been. This is not new.


 
WRONG, WRONG, WRONG,

The original company was started in 1924 by Raymond E. DeWalt, the inventor of the radial arm saw. The company grew quickly and was reorganized in 1947, manufacturing radial arm saws and other stationary woodworking machines. After buying the company in 1949, American Machine & Foundry Co. Inc. sold it to Black & Decker in 1960. 

More on this topic:
http://www.blackanddecker.com/CustomerCenter/Company-Information.aspx

You really should read the page above, amazing what B&D owns, such as Porter Cable, DELTA, DeVilbiss Air Power, Oldham Saw, and FLEX


----------



## Same Old

My bad. But the correct answer still serves my point. They've been with Black & Decker for long before most people here have been buying tools. Not to mentions B&D apparently owns a lot of well respected lines of tools.

I still like my Dewalt drills.


----------



## troubleseeker

Black and Decker and Dewalt have always been basically the same company, but the Dewalt name was only on serious industrial production tools (like 16" radial arm saws. etc) During that time frame B&D sold a pro line called "Black and Decker Industrial" that was trade oriented, and it was quality tools. In fact , I just within the last 3 months had to replace my old jig saw from this line (owned from early 80's) because parts are no longer available. Then in the quest for market, B&D began to flood their line with true crap aimed at the general price shopping public. Remember the $20 green plastic saws and $12 green palstic drills? Their reputation sufferred so much that they lost much of their trade business, so they went after it again by bringing the Dewalt name down to the trade level tools instead of just the big industrial stuff. Like most manufacturers, I think each has certain tools that are better than their competitor. After replacing too many Dewalt drills, I believe this is not their strong suit. I know many who love Makita, but I like Porter CAble mostly. Do have a Makita impact driver, and love it, although I'm sure some of the new generation impact drivers would run circles aroung it.


----------



## Tmrrptr

I used 9.6 mak for many years
now have the whole flock of 9.6 tools

but switched to a 9.6 dewalt for most lite drilling/driving.
it feels better

got a NEW 18v mak lithium set
I am least impressed with the circular saw
but my 77's stay home now unless a lot of framing for the day.

mak 18v recip is GREAT and drill is good but large
EVERYONE should have an 18v impact driver!

NOT happy w battery life... do not forget spare and charger
r


----------



## Hobroom

Which tool is better? My Dad can beat up your Dad.:laughing:

but seriously, yeah the new Makitas are good. I think the best tool of their lithium line is the impact driver. Good use of the battery size. The rest of the tools seem like nothing special, or nothing we haven't already seen from DeWalt, only already released 3-4 years earlier.


----------



## Towatei & Co.

*Yes Makitas Are Good.*



Hobroom said:


> Which tool is better? My Dad can beat up your Dad.:laughing:
> 
> but seriously, yeah the new Makitas are good. I think the best tool of their lithium line is the impact driver. Good use of the battery size. The rest of the tools seem like nothing special, or nothing we haven't already seen from DeWalt, only already released 3-4 years earlier.


:thumbup: I have been utilizing MAKITAS forever and the Impact Drill has been very forgiving. I am anxious to hear everyones thoughts.


----------



## TempestV

I'd like to see Dewalt release a lithium Ion battery that fits the old tools, kinda like Milwaukee did. 200 bucks and I have a lithium Ion drill!! not to mention that I still have the old batterys as well. 

Dewalt has long had the best drills, and as a result, there are a ton of the things out there, releasing a lithium Ion 18 volt battery would probably put them back on top.


----------



## Towatei & Co.

TEMPESTV you really are making me think about this. I really dont mind spending the money for the best quality. My associates Dewalt has been giving him problems but I think it could be a Manufacturers defect. If they did the Lithium Ion 18 volt I would definitely jump on it. THANKS!


----------



## DivineGC

Same Old said:


> Absolutely no contest. Makita is worthless junk.


 
I have to agree with this statement!!! I bought the Makita cordless drill about 2 years ago and it lasted about 4 months. I replaced it with the DeWalt and to this day, it is still going strong!!!


----------



## Hobroom

DeWalt 18V lithium ion is apparently coming out this fall. Along with 28V. 

http://news.thomasnet.com/companystory/508841



Towatei & Co. said:


> TEMPESTV you really are making me think about this. I really dont mind spending the money for the best quality. My associates Dewalt has been giving him problems but I think it could be a Manufacturers defect. If they did the Lithium Ion 18 volt I would definitely jump on it. THANKS!


----------



## Towatei & Co.

The Yellow Color is appearing to be quite strong especially with the Lithium Ion 18 Volt coming out this fall. Thanks Hobroom...I might have to change the color of our Tshirts from Turquoise to Yellow. I really thought it looked great to have my crew with matching drills and tshirts.


----------



## jjbanks

I myself have always love the feeling of Makita drills , especially with woodwork but the batteries and always having to plug in every 4-6 hours has been a thorn in my side. With the new 24v? of dewalt it might be time to change. Does any one know if Makita is doing the same?


----------



## Towatei & Co.

I just spoke to my friend Harry of Harry's Carpentry. He told me that Dewalt and Makita are probably the Top of the Top. I told him that I am thinking about changing to Dewalt and I had to show him all the new product range for 07 and he seemed a bit weary. Lets get a real vote going. MAKITA OR DEWALT? please post your reply as I am thinking about this.


----------



## In_Mexifornia

Same Old said:


> Actually B&D is owned by DeWalt, and they always have been. This is not new.
> 
> But I'll sort of agree with you. I only have their drills and a radio. Makita is still junk though.


 
Actually NO! Black and Decker owns Dewalt. They also own Kwikset locks, Baldwin locks, Weiser locks, Price Pfister Faucets, Porter Cable Tools, Delta Tools, and Emhart locks. They are run from the Black and Decker Hardware and Home Improvment Group in Lake Forest, California.

*1960**Black & Decker acquired DeWALT*

http://www.bdk.com/dewalt_info.htm
http://www.bdksales.com/company_brands.asp


Now...Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## TempestV

> DeWALT also has plans to launch an 18V platform with Nano(TM) Technology that will be backwards compatible with DEWALT's already extensive line of (38) 18V cordless power tools.


Yes! I knew they would do that. They would have been stupid to ditch all the people that had old yellow tools in need of new batterys.


----------



## nywoodwizard

*The name of a tool is not important*

For me its feel and performance,not the name.I own an awful lot of tools,but not all the same brandorter cable,dewalt,makita,craftsman,
Milwaulkie,bosch,ryobi and so on.If it feels good and performs well i'll buy it.I do own more dewalt than makita,but i have a makita 3x24 belt sander thats about 17-18 years old and its one of my favorites,it works just as good today as the day i bought it.I think the craftsman 19.2 volt drill is under rated and for the price it can't be beat,had one for over two years and no problems,its less than half the price of dewalt,like i said its about performance.My last 2 dewalts broke three times in under a year.I recently purchased the dewalt 18 volt XRP combo kit and i'm keeping my fingers crossed there problems are a thing of the past.I needed the hammer drill and sawzal,so i tried my freinds out and i liked it,so i just bought the kit,but there are lots of good tools other than dewalt and makita.Don't buy the name buy performance.


----------



## In_Mexifornia

Towatei & Co. said:


> I just spoke to my friend Harry of Harry's Carpentry. He told me that Dewalt and Makita are probably the Top of the Top. I told him that I am thinking about changing to Dewalt and I had to show him all the new product range for 07 and he seemed a bit weary. Lets get a real vote going. MAKITA OR DEWALT? please post your reply as I am thinking about this.


 
I think Makita and Dewalt are nothing more then glorified home user tools.


----------



## dougchips

In_Mexifornia said:


> I think Makita and Dewalt are nothing more then glorified home user tools.



Contractors buy Dewalt because "real contractors use dewalt". Or a home center had a good sale. When I first started I had tons of Dewalt stuff, it looked cool---never lasted.

All I can say for Makita is the old long handle drills do not die, I've seen some that are over 10 years old still working fine.

I bought a makita scms this winter, ask me in 5 years what I think about it.

Seems like everyone bitches about cheap tools and never about the good ones?


----------



## Mike Finley

> DeWALT also has plans to launch an 18V platform with Nano(TM) Technology that will be backwards compatible with DEWALT's already extensive line of (38) 18V cordless power tools.


All right! There goes another $1000 out of pocket!


----------

